# هندسة تعدين



## ابو مهند الحربي (15 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 

لو سمحتم اريد بحث عن Ventelaion in mine


----------



## طارق البخاري (15 أغسطس 2008)

*كنوز الأعاجم في تهوية المناجم*

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

يا أخي يا أبا مهند :

هذا طلبك :


> السلام عليكم
> اريد لو سمحتم بحث عن التهوية في المناجم


كان هذا الطلب بتاريخ :
12-08-2008, 09:31 PM 


وهذا ردي :


> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> 
> هذا الكتاب نقلته من إحدى مشاركاتي السابقة وتبين لي أن الكتاب غير موجود في الموقع الذي رفعته إليه.
> 
> ...


هذا الرد كان بتاريخ :
12-08-2008, 11:45 PM 

الطلب والرد في هذا الرابط :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t63203-6.html

فأرجو منك تتبع الردود


----------



## احمد محمد عبودي (17 أغسطس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## طارق البخاري (17 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

بارك الله فيك على المرور ومازلت أنتظر مشاركاتك التي وعدتنا بها عندما تزيد "مشاركاتك" على المائة.


----------



## احمد محمد عبودي (19 أغسطس 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/138595198/AtoxCoalMillbroch.pdf.html


----------



## احمد محمد عبودي (19 أغسطس 2008)

هذا ملف عن ال coal mill


----------



## احمد محمد عبودي (19 أغسطس 2008)

وهذا ايضا ملف به رسم توضيحي لطريقة ال longwall mining

واليكم الرابط http://rapidshare.com/files/138596258/20031123st_Mining.pdf.html


----------

